# Nighttime and weekend top knot bands?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Has anyone found anything that is soft and comfortable and really stays in well for sleeping at night or weekends when you want to give their poor little noggin' a bit of a rest from grooming bands?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Not me, Izzy hair is too thin and silky. I do use the small pony tail holder for kids, the no pull kind, but I even tried the baby barrettes with rubber bands on them like Tori had suggested, one shake of her head and they come out. I take the bands out every night, brush her hair back and let it loose. She loves her head rubbed after the bands come out.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I use these on Bailey and we have no more fights regarding her top knot...LOL



Hair Hints Small Black Clear Jaw Clips Dark Brown With Spots, 1ct: Health & Wellness : Walmart.com


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I have used these also but Bailey seems to like the clips better. I think its just easier for the both of us when her top knot gets messy it's easier to fix with the clips.

Scunci Girl Hair Bands, 500 count: Hair Care : Walmart.com


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> I use these on Bailey and we have no more fights regarding her top knot...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hair Hints Small Black Clear Jaw Clips Dark Brown With Spots, 1ct: Health & Wellness : Walmart.com


 
I tried those with Tucker and couldn't get them to stay in. Do the ones you bought have something extra on the inside to grip the hair? His didn't and they just slipped right through.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I use the thin yellow bands that someone on here recommended. They don't seem to pull at all. I have to refix every morning, but that's ok.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

shellbeme said:


> I tried those with Tucker and couldn't get them to stay in. Do the ones you bought have something extra on the inside to grip the hair? His didn't and they just slipped right through.


Shelly try these they are extra small. I actually use the extra small ones on her. If your still having trouble you can always gather a little more hair to make it thicker in the clip. I am trying to find you a good picture but I am having no success. lol Oh here is a pic with a blue tiny clip in her hair. Not the best pic.

Goody Girls Tiny Snap Clips, Assorted Colors, 24 count: Health & Wellness : Walmart.com


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm really wanting to find something soft. Callie loves to rub her head on things and so anything plastic wouldn't be good for her. And I wish I could take her hair down at night and it would stay out of her eyes, face and mouth. But it doesn't. And then she chews on her topknot. 

I have the lightest weight grooming bands. I guess I'll go to the store tonight at see if they have any of the cloth wrapped ones that are small enough. It's been awhile since I tried them. Maybe her topknot is thick enough now it will stay in. Or they have smaller ones.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

There is an Ohio Maltese Breeder in Van Wert Ohio. Named Cathy Taylor. She breeds and shows her Maltese. I'm friends with her in FB. She has developed a product called the Knotless Hair Bands. It is a straight piece of material that you wrap around the topknot and the material sticks to itself. There is no pulling of the hair . I think she has a video about it. I'll look for it


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is some info about the bands. Now I don't know if Cathy Taylor first came up with these, but she gave me the info about them.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...7-_vT_Ib2BmQbpOvX9mtQtw&bvm=bv.56343320,d.cWc


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's the video

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1NtpxLpAkM]How To Apply Knotless Hair Wrap - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> Shelly try these they are extra small. I actually use the extra small ones on her. If your still having trouble you can always gather a little more hair to make it thicker in the clip. I am trying to find you a good picture but I am having no success. lol Oh here is a pic with a blue tiny clip in her hair. Not the best pic.
> 
> Goody Girls Tiny Snap Clips, Assorted Colors, 24 count: Health & Wellness : Walmart.com


I think the ones I use are larger, that might be the problem, I will look for the teenie tiny ones  Thanks!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry it was Cathy Tucker not Cathy Taylor that sent me the message about the bands.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here's the video
> 
> How To Apply Knotless Hair Wrap - YouTube


Debbie, have you tried these?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sorry it was Cathy Tucker not Cathy Taylor that sent me the message about the bands.


Aw thanks. I don't believe Cathy Tucker is a show breeder. She had presented her bands on a grooming forum I'm on and it was met with mixed reviews. I went through some old stuff and came across some terry covered elastics that had a pom on it. Cut the pom off and that seems to be working ok. Just need to find some now that are as small as those are without the pom. They look something like these.

Goody Girls 6Ct Mum Terry-O'S : Target


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here is some info about the bands. Now I don't know if Cathy Taylor first came up with these, but she gave me the info about them.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...7-_vT_Ib2BmQbpOvX9mtQtw&bvm=bv.56343320,d.cWc





TLR said:


> Debbie, have you tried these?



I have a couple of rolls of those things...i loved it first and noticed every time i used it i had a problem with the hair webbing and that was changing daily. I have pink, purple and clear...if you, Debbie or Crystal would like to try them i'll send them...just let me know and pm your address. I use the little terry cloth bands from the infants section.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

TLR said:


> Debbie, have you tried these?


No she sent me a sample but I misplaced it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> I have a couple of rolls of those things...i loved it first and noticed every time i used it i had a problem with the hair webbing and that was changing daily. I have pink, purple and clear...if you, Debbie or Crystal would like to try them i'll send them...just let me know and pm your address. I use the little terry cloth bands from the infants section.


The INFANTS section! :smilie_tischkante: Not having any skin children it never occurred to me to look in the infant section. Thanks!


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Vetrap-3M-Color-ASSORTED/dp/B00076KPAW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1384396873&sr=8-5&keywords=bandage+wrap+that+sticks+to+itself"]Amazon.com: 3M Vetrap 2" x 5 yd, Color: ASSORTED: Pet Supplies[/ame]


Amazon sells it and you can cut to the size you want...


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use mini hair clips when I don't use grooming bands. They're the kind that snap, not the claw ones (those slip off of her hair every time she shakes her head). I find that they stay on really well on her very thin hair. I use two, just to keep the hair out of her eyes but morning fancy. I tried looking for a picture but couldn't fin one. They're very colorful and mini sized, I think from Walmart. Hope that helps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

Crystal I buy these at walmart for less than $2.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Goody-Ouchless-Terry-Ponytailer-Count/dp/B00B5LPZG2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ba_1]Amazon.com: Goody Ouchless Ponytailer, Tiny Terry, 42 Count: Beauty[/ame]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

kweldon said:


> Crystal I buy these at walmart for less than $2.
> 
> Amazon.com: Goody Ouchless Ponytailer, Tiny Terry, 42 Count: Beauty


I picked those exact same ones a few weeks ago! :thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I picked those exact same ones a few weeks ago! :thumbsup:


I was told once never to put those in on a show dog as they have a tendency to break the topknot hair. We do sometimes use them on tails to hold them together before ringtime, but not for long time wear.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> I was told once never to put those in on a show dog as they have a tendency to break the topknot hair. We do sometimes use them on tails to hold them together before ringtime, but not for long time wear.


Oh my gosh thank you so much Carina!! I was wondering if I was doing something wrong because I did feel it broke hair when I removed it. I was trying to figure out what I did wrong. Do you use anything other than a grooming band for nights or days when you just want to give their head a break?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I use the lightest weight bands for every day. I have heard arguments on both sides on this issue (a handler I know says the medium are better because they stay in better and you lose less hair if they hold up than you will if they are falling out all the time). I use medium weight for shows and generally (although not always) use the light weight for in between. That is what seems to work for me. And I try not to get them too tight.


----------

